# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  [Tag]Limite  25 caratres sur l'ensemble des tags et non sur chaque tags

## kolodz

Bonjour,




> retour lyon globalday coderetreat event


Provoque le retour suivant :



> Vous avez indiqu un tag qui est trop long. Un tag ne peut contenir que 25 caractres maximum.


Or aucuns des mots ne fait plus de 25 caractres.
Est-ce le message d'erreur qui n'est pas clair ou est-ce un dfaut d'implmentation ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

Les tags doivent tre spars par des virgules. Comme tu as utilis une espace en guise de sparateur, les blogs croient qu'en fait tu n'as mis qu'un seul tag "retour lyon globalday coderetreat event" qui fait plus de 25 caractres.  :;):

----------


## kolodz

Ah !

----------

